# don't ask...



## Dragonlord (Jun 30, 2004)

we should put this in front page for all n00bs to see that instead of asking for roms or other things that are easy to find that they should google for it.

EDIT: ups... wrong forum... some mod please move this to 'Suggestions'.


----------



## kutabare (Jun 30, 2004)

Wouldn't this be better?


----------



## Dragonlord (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah... but mostly n00bs don't take the time to look at this...

anyways... it's just more about those who ask for things that put into google have the solution nearly a first place... ^\_/\_/^


----------



## assassinz (Jun 30, 2004)

Just refer noobies to my sig.


----------



## Dragonlord (Jun 30, 2004)

haha... nice one assassinz


----------



## GoodKupo (Jul 1, 2004)

Your saying noobz dont evan check the scene link and you don't evan look under it and notice the small google search part?Go to the front page and search for "Search the web with Google".It been there for a while and you didnt evan notice this after being a member that long?


----------



## Lily (Jul 10, 2004)

I think part of the problem is that not everyone links through to the front page when they link to this site. I know that I don't! I have a link directly to the forums, because I don't even look at the portal page at all..


----------



## C-Man (Jul 10, 2004)

i don't get it why are Rom links in the Scene links allowed?!


----------



## Fusion Master (Jul 11, 2004)

They are not direct links and not all of them have roms.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 11, 2004)

QUOTE(C-Man @ Jul 10 2004 said:


> i don't get it why are Rom links in the Scene links allowed?!


I think the phrase here is "staff control". If a situation arose, KiVan could easily remove the links, whereas if you have members posting links all over the forum, you've got a bigger mess to clean up. Plus, when people do get directed to the scene links they're all there in one topic and don't have to look up 20 different ones all over the place.


----------



## Yesio Tyu (Jul 12, 2004)

you forget an important thing:
if a new newbie ask where to download roms
the topic gets closed
but if someone already posted a link that post won't get removed

i do like your name in uniemelk forum


----------



## The Teej (Jul 12, 2004)

QUOTE(Yesio Tyu @ Jul 12 2004 said:


> you forget an important thing:
> if a new newbie ask where to download roms
> the topic gets closed
> but if someone already posted a link that post won't get removed
> ...


If someone posted a New Link, it would either be a) closed straight away, or b) If the site is good enough, be put on the rom links thread, and then closed/deleted. Its Unlikely the topic will be closed unless someone asks a question about a ROM or whatever and none of the other links answer that person's question( which is unlikely )

If someone wants a new ROM Site to be known, they should know They should PM KiVan to add it, I'm not saying he will always mind you, but Its better then posting it on the forum.

Besides I don't think its a bad thing that we have links to ROM sites on here, because they are not supported by GBATemp and Downloading ROMs is also not Encouraged by GBATemp. Any ROM Sites you enter or any ROMs you download you do at your Own Risk and GBATemp is not help responsible for your actions.

However, if someone high and mighty does want the links removed regardless of whatever I just said up there, then All KiVan has to so is just delete that one topic, not go Topic Hunting to try to edit every post that has a ROM Site Link on it.

Oh, and No Direct ROM Links are allowed to be posted. You have to link to the site that has them on it. Or so I believe, hehe.


----------

